# The PrimeTime Prime Rib



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I am a bit reluctant to give up this recipe but it turned out sooooo good this past weekend, I just can't keep it to myself. I accidently grabbed the wrong package of meat from my game freezer this past weekend...I meant to grab a rack of ribs but ended up with a ham from a 300# wild hog that was shot a few weeks ago. Oh well, we had a lot of hungry mouths to feed and I decided I would try anyways. I gave both sides of meat a generous coating of both cajun seasoning and montreal steak seasoning, much like I would do a prime rib. I put this in a pan in the oven at 225 degrees at 3oclock before I got in the treestand. I also filled the bottom of the pan with apple juice. At 7oclock (4 hours later), I took out the ham and wrapped it in foil for the last hour of cooking, and added more apple juice to the foil. At 7:45, I took it out and let it sit for about 10 minutes to let the juices soak back in. We carved it up and it was damn near the best meal I have ever had. I like my pork medium rare so I think the internal temp you are looking for is 180 or so. Thanks a lot to forum member amberj for the directions to cook meat in the oven in lieu of a smoker.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

180 degrees would be well done ifn ya ask me!! I cant figure out the big secret here though... Sound like it would be good and easy to do.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

For medium rare, you would want the meat to be in the 135 - 140 degree range.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

My experience with undercooked pork:sick

And why would you be reluctant to share a good recipe??


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad it turned out good for you brother!!! Keep it up, you ever need any more help just let me know.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds good!! i could go for some primetime pork right now!! damn im hungry!!!


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I get great ideas from people like you who are gracious enough to share!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Woody when you get ready to cook them ribs sook them in Pineapple juice, soy sauce, garlic , onions and paprika overnight. :bowdown


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Woody, sounds like a great meal brother....but I'm w/ Tony on the pork.....never can be well done enough---beef is another story, blood is better!!! My favorite pork is HAWG JOWL from Lamberts!!!! MMMMMMMM:hungry:bowdown:letsdrink

Also, Waverunner......your avatar is to small....need a bigger picoke:letsdrink


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

> *Jason (3/8/2009)*Woody, sounds like a great meal brother....but I'm w/ Tony on the pork.....never can be well done enough---beef is another story, blood is better!!! My favorite pork is HAWG JOWL from Lamberts!!!! MMMMMMMM:hungry:bowdown:letsdrink
> 
> Also, Waverunner......your avatar is to small....need a bigger picoke:letsdrink


2nd the hog jowl, and I prfer my pork DONE!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/19/2009)* I accidently grabbed the wrong package of meat from my game freezer this past weekend...I meant to grab a rack of ribs but ended up with a ham from a 300# wild hog that was shot a few weeks ago.


*Dang Woody, *

*How do you mistake a ham from a 300lbhog, for a rack of ribs? Shape is waywrong, Weight is way, waywrong, and Size is wrong. Seems the only thing that would be consistant may possibly be the wrapping???????*

*Sounds good though*


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

I read an article on this very subject recently. It really is a myth that pork needs to be well done. I believe it was the case MANY years ago because of the way pigs were raised and the way the pork was cured. The parasites that were prevalent back in those days are very unlikely to exist in pork today. Most chefs recommend cooking pork to a temperature in the 140's, not 170+ like it was way back. Bacteria (trichinosis) dies at 137 degrees. Cooking a little less allows for MUCH more tender and more most pork dishes. Basically cooking to 170 deg is no safer than cooking at 140 degrees. Dead bacteria is dead bacteria... and it dies at 137. :letsdrink


----------

